

DEA warns of stoned rabbits if Utah passes medical marijuana - atomicbeanie
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/02/dea-warns-of-stoned-rabbits-if-utah-passes-medical-marijuana/?tid=pm_business_pop

======
Arnt
An Indian friend of mine once told me the Federales wanted to make India ban
cannabis in the sixties. "The Americans had no idea why it's called weed", she
said and pointed at some in the ditch by the road where we were driving.

I wonder whether Indian animals amble around stoned, laughing happily together
and making jokes about how there are no tigers nearby anyway so chill out.

------
mkempe
Obviously, bunnies are already high here in Colorado. Also prairie dogs,
squirrels, ladybugs, etc. I need the DEA to fund my research.

------
EliRivers
Well that's odd. I expected them to say it would cause terrorism.

------
higherpurpose
Think of the Rabbits™

